# Schwinn middleweight fenders



## Rivnut (Aug 7, 2020)

Did Schwinn make middleweight fenders in more than one width?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2020)

Yup, and different depths. The 1963 stainless fenders on the Jags and Corvettes were also different then the fenders on this 1962 parts sheet.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 7, 2020)

Perfect, thanks, Ed


----------



## bloo (Aug 7, 2020)

Is that sheet only for 1962 models? It makes the chrome fenders wider than the painted ones. I've been looking at old pics on the cabe over the last few days, and it seems to be the other way around. Am I missing something?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2020)

bloo said:


> Is that sheet only for 1962 models? It makes the chrome fenders wider than the painted ones. I've been looking at old pics on the cabe over the last few days, and it seems to be the other way around. Am I missing something?




I would have to assume that sheet is for 1962 and earlier models. I know that the Stainless fenders on the Corvettes and Jags were downsized starting with the 1963 models. And from my experience, there is no way you're going to be able to tell if a fender is 5/16" smaller or larger by looking at pictures of a fender on a bike. At least I can't. Deeper fenders yes, you can tell a difference but not the width.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 7, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Did Schwinn make middleweight fenders in more than one width?




There's also fenders for the 55 "Balloon" S2 wheel Deluxe Hornet. At 3"  they're narrower than standard 3-1/4" heavy weights and slightly wider than the middleweights. 'In-betweeners' er somtin..

I mean, when ya see em, U ain't gonna stop asking: 'Wait, is it middle or heavyweight?'.


----------



## bloo (Aug 7, 2020)

I have 2-7/16" wide Walds on my 61 speedster. They literally swim around in the forks and frame with no clearance dents.

The painted middleweight fenders I have seen on several bikes on this site, including rollfaster's green 61 Speedster that he posted in my Speedster thread have dimples to clear the frame and forks, and appear to need those dimples.

I just measured my 61 Speedster frame and it is 2-1/2" in-between the seat stays. The fork is more like 2-9/16". If those dimples are 1/4" deep, and they look to be at least that, the fenders must be about 3" wide.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 8, 2020)

I looked at a stat sheet for a 1959 Speedster and it shows that the fender # for it is 5102.  The fenders that came with the bike are 2-3/4" wide, painted w/ stripe, and holes drilled for two braces.   They also have reliefs for the front forks.
There is no 5102 on the chart that is shown above in post #2 BUT there is a #5102F.  It fits the description of the fender that I measured but the 5102F is chrome plated.  
Was the 5102 discontinued into 1962 when this chart is dated? 
Could there have been different fenders fitted on bikes with different hubs (coaster, 2 speed, 3 speed) ?


----------



## bloo (Aug 8, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Could there have been different fenders fitted on bikes with different hubs (coaster, 2 speed, 3 speed) ?




As many pics as I have looked at over the last few days, I can answer that. Yes. Caliper brakes on 3 speeds had a different fender mounting arrangement involving the caliper and an "L" bracket. There were most likely clearance dents for the caliper too...

My 61 speedster 2 speed mounts the front fender with a screw through the bottom, vertically. No "L" bracket.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> I looked at a stat sheet for a 1959 Speedster and it shows that the fender # for it is 5102.  The fenders that came with the bike are 2-3/4" wide, painted w/ stripe, and holes drilled for two braces.   They also have reliefs for the front forks.
> There is no 5102 on the chart that is shown above in post #2 BUT there is a #5102F.  It fits the description of the fender that I measured but the 5102F is chrome plated.
> Was the 5102 discontinued into 1962 when this chart is dated?
> Could there have been different fenders fitted on bikes with different hubs (coaster, 2 speed, 3 speed) ?




The F designates chrome throughout Schwinn's parts lists. I'm thinking that sheet does not go into great detail mentioning every part available and the 5102 would be the painted version of the 5102F, just not mentioned. 

@bloo  The fenders for both caliper and non caliper bikes of the same model are the same. The coaster models use the punched out hole for direct mounting  and caliper bikes use that one mounting hole to attach the L bracket for the mounting.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 8, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The F designates chrome throughout Schwinn's parts lists. I'm thinking that sheet does not go into great detail mentioning every part available and the 5102 would be the painted version of the 5102F,



@GTs58 Then I guess I'd better get the wider of the two pair out to be rolled. Putting together a 59 Speedster from some parts.
Thanks for the info. Ed


----------



## davek (Aug 10, 2020)

Can you tell me the difference between men's and women's please


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 10, 2020)

If you look at the brochures compiled by Findley, some years have what I would call build sheets on each model.  The build sheet will give you the part numbers for the fenders.  Doesn't answer your question directly but it might get you close if your question is about a specific model. In 1959, I know for a fact that the 26" boy's Speedster shared the same front fender with the girl's Hollywood. Both were painted with stripes and had two braces. Part #5102. I'd take a WAG that as long as the year is the same, the finish is the same, and they have the same number of braces, they'd be the same. Don't know about holes for a headlight. The chart in post #2 does not differentiate between boys and girls.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2020)

The girls fenders do fit the boys frames. The 61 Fair Lady was the girls version or the Corvette and both have the same fenders. A Girls Spitfire will have the same fenders as a boys Spitfire. Model equals always shared the same fenders. This is for all post war Schwinns only.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 10, 2020)

Speaking of model equals, knowing that bringing this up is a hack of this thread (but I started it and got my answers,) how do boys models match up to girls models. Like you mentioned the Corvette and Fairlady.  What are some other equals?
Ed


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2020)

Spitfires, Tornado's, Flying Star, same name lightweights. Lets go a little later and see what mates up to a Typhoon. Stripped down one to two color option, painted rims, one front fender brace, cheap rolled stem and no chrome fork crown =  Hollywood


----------



## davek (Aug 11, 2020)

Thank you i have a pair of 63 Fiesta finders in great shape but didn't know what else they would fit


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 11, 2020)

davek said:


> Thank you i have a pair of 63 Fiesta finders in great shape but didn't know what else they would fit



Here's an "equipment specs" sheet for a Fiesta.  It gives the part number for the fenders.  


			Schwinn catalogs, 1961 - 1970 (194 of 765)
		


Google Schwinn Brochures  trfindley  and you'll find copies of the brochures for different years.  The 1964 catalog shows the part #'s for each bike.  You can find which bikes had the same fenders as your Fiesta


----------



## bloo (Aug 12, 2020)

5102/5103 and 5305 seem to show up a lot in 1960 



			http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Adobe/1960%20Dealers%20Catalog.pdf


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2020)

bloo said:


> 5102/5103 and 5305 seem to show up a lot in 1960
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Adobe/1960%20Dealers%20Catalog.pdf




Well it looks like someone screwed up there. That PDF file is the 1959 catalog, not the 1960. First big clue is it shows the 1959 Phantom, the last year for that model. Nice pictures though!


----------

